

Show HN: Tempo – daily bodyweight workouts - sdebrule
http://www.moretempo.com/

======
sdebrule
I quit my job to work on a startup with 2 friends about 6 months ago. Wanted
to cut costs, so I cancelled my gym membership. Built this on the side. Sends
a <15 min bodyweight workout every morning. Don't need a gym, or any
equipment. Only a few feet of space, a desire to be healthy, and a towel to
wipe up the sweat.

------
ptsimpso
The sign up workout actually looks pretty good.

~~~
sdebrule
thanks pete!

